# Knee Pain...



## Kr3w (23 Sep 2008)

Hey, I did a search and didnt find anythin. I'm not sure how I did it but after I went for a run 12km, but it almost feels like I twisted it ( Left knee) but it didnt hurt at all durin the run. It doesnt hurt when I walk on it, just when I stiffen my leg and put pressure on it, and the pain isnt really that bad. It hurts a little when I tried jogging on it. I know that you guys are not doctors, but was woundering if anyone has any advice ( Or has any experiance) becuase my BMQ starts in 19 days and hope that it isnt anything serious to put me out of commission or will become a bigger problem if uncorreted...

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2008)

Best bet is to go see a doctor.


Deadpan

(p.s., mind using the spell check? It'll make it a little easier to read.)


----------



## Kr3w (23 Sep 2008)

Im thinking about it, just wanted to see how it feels in a couple days.
Yea, the spell check wont check on the old computer im on...


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2008)

Ah I see, no problem, just wanted to point that out.


And yes, you really should see a doctor if it's really annoying you.

Cheers
Dead


----------



## Kr3w (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks, I will keep that in mind...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Best bet is to go see a doctor.
> 
> 
> Deadpan
> ...


That's really the best and only advice worth getting here.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

